# Time to boycott Cracker Barrel



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.tmz.com/2013/12/21/duck-dyna ... n-boycott/

If Cracker Barrel doesn't want Phil's products in their store, then they don't want me either. It's time to stop letting minorities run this country. What's next the guy with the least votes wins office? Dumb beyond belief. I'm not for harassing minorities, but only a fool would let a minority run his business, much less run our nation. By minority I am not talking about a specific group of people, I'm speaking in the sense of minority vs majority. If one person votes for candidate A and nine people vote for candidate B should candidate A get to set all national priorities. Stupid.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

yup boycott them. I like going there also.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

I think just as Phil has the right to think and say as he pleases, Cracker Barrel has the right to run their business as they please. Two rights don't make a wrong and besides, I like their food. Boycotts hurt more than just the owners so I've never been a believer in boycotting a business in the belief I'm doing damage to just the owners.


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Resky said:


> Boycotts hurt more than just the owners so I've never been a believer in boycotting a business in the belief I'm doing damage to just the owners.


There is a lot of truth in that statement.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Resky said:


> I think just as Phil has the right to think and say as he pleases, Cracker Barrel has the right to run their business as they please. Two rights don't make a wrong and besides, I like their food. Boycotts hurt more than just the owners so I've never been a believer in boycotting a business in the belief I'm doing damage to just the owners.


Very true. It is called freedom. Both sides have spoken and both sides will have to deal with the consequences.

Nothing is free and everything costs.

The workers are free to seek other employment. I worked for an antigun company for one year. I did not know they were antigun when I started but I quit after I found out what they believed, I was done. I also burnt every bridge with that company when I left. 
I have an in with the HR director in the company I currently work for and everyone from that company who applies never gets a call.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Very true. It is called freedom. Both sides have spoken and both sides will have to deal with the consequences.


True, true, true. Why is it people understand that Phil can say what he wants, but he will have to deal with the consequences. A&E and Cracker Barrel if they had an once of brains would have just kept quite and waited for this to go away. Since they decided to go pro gay there will be consequences for them. People who don't understand that have a bias, and evidently that bias ------ well I think we can all figure that out. Perhaps they just didn't think that far.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The company crayfished and now has Phil's products BACK on the shelves with an apology to the customers. It's all about the money.


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Sasha and Abby said:


> The company crayfished and now has Phil's products BACK on the shelves with an apology to the customers. It's all about the money.


Where did you find that info if I might ask? I haven't seen it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

All over the news


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

People said:


> I worked for an antigun company for one year. I did not know they were antigun when I started but I quit after I found out what they believed, I was done. I also burnt every bridge with that company when I left.
> I have an in with the HR director in the company I currently work for and everyone from that company who applies never gets a call.


So, employees that may be trying to get away from that company for the same reason you did and you are putting the screws to them. Really makes a lot of sense...NOT!


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

When they 1st dropped his products, I emailed that I will now bypass Cracker Barrel. Took me a long while to get onto their web site, assume many like me were giving them our $.02.

Then their pull-back.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good for you questor. If the opposition is going to play that game we are forced into the same. If we don't we loose. Simple as that.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

riverrat47 said:


> People said:
> 
> 
> > I worked for an antigun company for one year. I did not know they were antigun when I started but I quit after I found out what they believed, I was done. I also burnt every bridge with that company when I left.
> ...


You should ask questions instead of going to jackass land. When I worked there I asked almost everyone if they knew the company was antigun and I was the only one who did not know. The few I put in the bad word for have been with the company for well over five years. So they can pack sand. You support antigun companies you get what you deserve.

If we want to keep our second amendment rights we need to let the left know there are consequences for your beliefs.


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

*everyone* from that company who applies never gets a call.

Just taking you at your word


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

My last post first sentence stands. I have not worked there for over a year so there might be some. Again my last post first sentence. Of those who were there when I was done ALL of them did not get a job where I currently work.

I will not say how much info I have on them but I have enough to remember very clearly.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

riverrat47 said:


> *everyone* from that company who applies never gets a call.
> 
> Just taking you at your word


I'm guessing there are good reasons people didn't include a five page explanation on a public form.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

gracejoe98 said:


> Everyone deserves their own opinions and values, just so y'all know.
> I'm pro-gun (obviously... what person on this forum _isn't???_) but I'm not going to look down on someone who's anti-gun. The only way he could rub me the wrong way is if he tried forcing his values down my throat. Then we'd have a problem.


I think every anti-gun person will try force their values down your throat at the voting booth. Unfortunately those who are anti-gun are the same people who claim to be tolerant all the while not showing the tolerance that you evidently do. Don't trust them.


----------



## brooks264 (Mar 15, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2013/12/21/duck-dynasty-cracker-barrel-phil-robertson-boycott/
> 
> If Cracker Barrel doesn't want Phil's products in their store, then they don't want me either. It's time to stop letting minorities run this country. What's next the guy with the least votes wins office? Dumb beyond belief. I'm not for harassing minorities, but only a fool would let a minority run his business, much less run our nation. By minority I am not talking about a specific group of people, I'm speaking in the sense of minority vs majority. If one person votes for candidate A and nine people vote for candidate B should candidate A get to set all national priorities. Stupid.


Plainsman, time to visit a NoDak shrink. Your posts over the years are raising the flags!!! You've taken yourself to seriously.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Perhaps when I said minority you thought people of color or something. I meant the one with the least votes, and nothing to do with race. Perhaps you knew that and just don't like the Duck Commanders. Maybe you don't like Phils stand on gay marriage or something. Whatever, I think were just going to disagree.

Edit: OOops I see I did explain my meaning of minority in the post you quoted. I guess I knew liberals would try twist my words.


----------

